# Pets



## Aikikitty (Jul 3, 2003)

Two nights ago, my mom and I brought home another kitten!  What's unusual about that is that this is the 2nd kitten we've brought home in less than a month!  (The 2 kittens love playing together and it's easier to introduce 2 kittens to the older cats at once instead of a year apart.)  Now we have 4 cats (my responsibility but I don't mind)!!  (2 adults and 2 kittens).  No more pets for us for awhile but we love all of our "babies".  3 out of our 4 kitties we've found in the pet store on the way to our Aikido class.  

What kind of pets do you guys have or how many?  What pets did you have that were/are very special to you.  Any special stories about them?  (Please, no comments about dogs are dumb or cats taste good or anything unnecessary like that.)

These are my pets--

Teddy Bear (short hair Himalayan cat)
Kasumi (black Panther-ish cat--name means "Misty" in Japanese)
Stormy (black and white kitten who we just got a month ago)
Dust Bunny (gold and orange striped kitten)
Chipmunk (Pug dog but he almost looks more like a Boxer)
Mouse Potato (Pug dog who looks more like a manatee)
  we also have lots of fish.   

(we've had 3 other cats in the past who have died of old age)

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 3, 2003)

Beavis Max and Alex. Two cats and a younger brother


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 3, 2003)

Sir Thunder Shadowchaser-   Burmess (SP)

Rambo _ Burmess

Little Bite- Ally Cat

Animal- (RIP at 20 years)-Burmess

Squirrely - Gray Squirrel  (he adopeted us ater being traped in attic as a baby whennew sideing was put on house


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 3, 2003)

Napalm - Brown Lab Rat

SPG (Short for Special Patrol Group) - Albino Lab Rat (Yes, I borrowed his name from the Young Ones)

Tori, A Mouse - Brown Fieldmouse.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 4, 2003)

Cat = Tiana Marie


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 4, 2003)

We have 4 cats.

Velvet
Mulan
Sahara 
Pouncer


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 4, 2003)

Draco- Boxer

Survivor- mixed breed cat.  We named him that 'cause we found him at the restaurant that my wife was working at when I  started dating her.  It was winter and he was frost bitten on his nose and all four paws.  He was emaciated and so dirty we thought he was grey and brown.  He is really white and brown.  He lost half of each ear to the frost bite, part of his bottom lip and the very tip of his nose.  He is now the ruler of the block.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Draco- Boxer
> 
> Survivor- mixed breed cat.  We named him that 'cause we found him at the restaurant that my wife was working at when I  started dating her.  It was winter and he was frost bitten on his nose and all four paws.  He was emaciated and so dirty we thought he was grey and brown.  He is really white and brown.  He lost half of each ear to the frost bite, part of his bottom lip and the very tip of his nose.  He is now the ruler of the block. *



Cool story:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 4, 2003)

I have a 5 year old Rhodesian Ridgeback.  The lion hunting dog.
If anyone is interested in the 'perfect house dog'.  Ask me about ridgebacks!  

You can't go wrong!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *I have a 5 year old Rhodesian Ridgeback.  The lion hunting dog.
> If anyone is interested in the 'perfect house dog'.  Ask me about ridgebacks!
> 
> You can't go wrong! *



Never heard of them. Is there a picture anywhere I can see one?


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 6, 2003)

Choosing a Rhodesian Ridgeback
 by: Dr. Dawn Ruben
     Related Articles 





 South African Boer settlers crossed their dogs with those of the native Hottentots to develop a breed suitable for farming on the new continent. 

The Rhodesian ridgeback, also called the African lion hound, is a handsome and regal dog with a streak of independence. Not for everyone, this dog is devoted to his family and requires firm and consistent handling.

History and Origin

During the 16th and 17th centuries, various European settlers decided to leave their homeland and set up a new home in South Africa. Along with their families, they also brought along their family dogs, including Great Danes, mastiffs, bloodhounds and terriers. These dogs, though wonderful companions and excellent at their own particular skills, werent able to provide everything these Boer farmers required. 

These farmers needed a dog that could guard the farm, flush out birds and pull down wounded gazelle. The dog also needed to be able to withstand the difficulties of the African bush, including rapid and significant weather changes. In order to develop this perfect dog, the farmers looked to the dogs bred by the Hottentots, a native South African race. Their dogs were semi-wild hunting dogs with a ridge down their back. These dogs were crossed with the settlers dogs, resulting in the foundation stock of the Rhodesian ridgeback, one of only two breeds of dog in the world with a ridge of hair down their back (the other is the Thai ridgeback). 

Eventually, in 1877, the first ridgebacks were taken into the country of Rhodesia, now known as Zimbabwe. Big game hunters in the area soon found that these dogs were excellent hunters and seemed to do very well helping in the hunt of lions. The hunters would travel on horseback and the dogs would run along side. When a lion was found, the dogs would chase, harass and run around the lions to confuse and bewilder them. This would give the hunters a chance to come closer to the lions for the kill. Despite the myths, the ridgeback did not attack and kill lions.

Breeding of these dogs continued and progressed in Rhodesia. By 1922, the breed standard was developed and the breed was named the Rhodesian ridgeback, despite his origination from South Africa. 

By 1950, the ridgeback had entered the United States and was recognized by the American Kennel Club in 1955 as a member of the hound group.

Appearance and Size

Handsome and dignified, the Rhodesian ridgeback is a regal looking dog. The head is flat and broad with round sparkling eyes that gives the dog an intelligent expression. The eyes should blend with the color of the nose. If the nose is black, the eyes are dark. If the nose is brown, the eyes are amber. The ears are medium in size and set high on the skull. The base is wide and tapers to a rounded point. The muzzle is long and powerful. 

The body of the ridgeback is strong and powerful with a deep chest. The tail is tapered with a slight upward curve. The tail should not be curly nor be carried high. The hair coat is short and glossy and ranges in color from light wheaten to dark red. Some white may be present on the chest and toes.

The most distinctive feature of the Rhodesian ridgeback is their ridge. It is a ridge of hair along the back that grows in the opposite direction to the rest of the hair coat. The ridge begins just behind the shoulders and continues to a point at the level of the hips. At the beginning of the ridge, two symmetrical whorls (called crowns) lie directly opposite each other. This results in a broader ridge at the top. As the ridge continues down the back, it narrows until it tapers at the level of the hips. 

The ridgeback stands 24 to 27 inches at the shoulder and weighs 70 to 85 pounds. 

Personality

The Rhodesian ridgeback is a clean dog that is considered low maintenance. The breed is usually friendly toward family and friends but does not really care for strangers. 

The ridgeback is a strong and powerful dog that enjoys activity and has great endurance. He is a strong willed dog that often stands his ground, and it is very important that he understands that his owners are the dominant members of the family. Timid people or ones that tend to allow the dog to rule the house should consider a different breed.

Home and Family Relations

A devoted and loyal dog to his family, the ridgeback can be aloof and possibly aggressive toward strangers. Even though he is a large dog and loves running around a secured yard, this breed enjoys the indoor life. Clean and quiet, the ridgeback is a remarkably ideal house dog.

When taken outside, the ridgeback should be leashed or kept in a secure yard with a tall fence since some dogs are not too fond of strangers.

Training

A natural protector, the ridgeback doesnt need much training to be a good watchdog and guard dog but training in protection work is not recommended. An aggressive ridgeback can be difficult to control. 

Obedience training is strongly recommended and should begin when the dog is a pup. Training should continue until the dog is a young adult. Their naturally dominant personality requires a firm handler. Early socialization is also paramount.

Grooming

The Rhodesian ridgeback requires minimal grooming. Periodic brushing will keep his coat clean and shiny.

Special Care

The ridgeback is an intelligent breed that requires plenty of exercise and mental stimulation to prevent boredom. Be aware that a bored ridgeback is a very destructive ridgeback. In addition, the breeds natural dominant personality requires a firm and assertive owner. Early and consistent obedience training is crucial to prevent aggressive tendencies. Training should continue throughout adolescence.

Common Diseases and Disorders

Gastric torsion (bloat) is a life-threatening sudden illness associated with the stomach filling with air and twisting. 

Hip dysplasia is a malformation of the hip joint that results in pain, lameness and arthritis.

Hypothyroidism results when the thyroid gland does not function adequately. Without enough thyroid hormone, illness can occur.

Osteochondrosis is a cartilage defect that develops in young growing dogs resulting in pain and lameness.

Dermoid sinus is a syndrome unique to the ridgeback and their crosses. It is a defect in the development of the spinal cord sheath and the skin. If left untreated, weakness and paralysis may develop. It is associated with the ridge development and the dermoid sinus occurs somewhere along the back.

The Rhodesian ridgeback is also prone to obesity, ear infections and allergies.

The life span of the Rhodesian ridgeback is 8 to 12 years.


We realize that each dog is unique and may display other characteristics. This profile provides generally accepted breed information only.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 6, 2003)

the picture didn't make it in that huge story.

Go to Petplace.com and search on Rhodesian Ridgeback.
The picture makes it look small, but really they are taller then German shepards, barrel chested, and very muscular looking.  About 27-30" tall to the shoulder, and should weigh between 75-90#'s.  They never bark!  I had to teach my dog to bark...
THey say you can break into the house of a Rhodesian Ridgeback, but you can't break out.

THey used to be used in dog fighting, until the 70's when they were killing everything extremely quickly (except the Tosa Inu's).  Part of the rules in Dog fighting is besides fighting, they are not supposed to make any noise (yelping or crying). It is a sign of weakness to another dog and begins a larger onslaught from the dominant dog.  Dog fighters and people who were against dog fighting really put a hurt on the breeding and reputation of Ridgebacks.  So they fell out of popularity during the 70's.  Those that own them.....LOVE THEM. I have never seen one go bad, or heard a bad story of one since Ihave owned one. And I have 2 small children who can poke his eyes, pull his tail, ride his back, take dog food from his bowl.....etc.  

(can you tell I like them?)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 6, 2003)

I looked them up on google a little while ago. Not a bad looking dog. I said something about them to my dad and he just shrugged it off. He said if they were born to hunt lions then anyone coming to my door will get mauled.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 6, 2003)

like any dog......if you put the time in.....they will do the right thing.

My 18mo girl, and 4 year old boy can reach into his mouth and pull dog food out without gettin bit.  (the 18month old would try to fight him for food). 

People are afraid when they see him, but his has not hurt anyone.  Again, you need to put the time into training a dog....PROPERLY.  So many people don't spend important first months of the dogs life doing the training the right way...then they complain cuz they cant walk the dog off lead, can't get him to not bite, or staff of people...etc.....  

Its all in what you do with them....I am training my kids much like the way I did my dog, and it seems to work pretty well...  Except i get bad looks from everyone when I pull the choker on my daughter!!!!


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 6, 2003)

I have to break the habit before she starts trying to hump on guys legs!!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *I have to break the habit before she starts trying to hump on guys legs!!!!!! *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


On the otherhand that is cool about the dog. It's very interesting to see how well you did with it.:asian: 

Where did you come across this dog and where did you purchase one?


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 7, 2003)

i had heard of it as a kid, and it never really left me.  
I was dog hunting right after I bought my house, and my wife  and I decided I could pick the breed, she could pick the name.
We went to a large dog show here in Detroit.  I was surveying a couple of different breeds I was considering, but none of them matched up (in my mind) to my Ridgeback.  I introduced myself to many of the owners at the show, and began networking.  Dog owners are never shy about sharing info about their breed dog, and its positive and negative traits. IT is the best place to start!


----------



## tonbo (Jul 7, 2003)

My wife and I have three Shiba Inus.  Two are from show lines, and one we rescued from the local shelter.  She was on the way down, as Shibas are very particular dogs, and the shelter didn't know how to handle her.  She wasn't eating, and was on the fast track to lights out.....but she is doing *extremely* well now, some 3 months later...

Tachi -- female, first one we got (beautiful show quality dog)
Taiko -- male, the second (he is the cutest and most mischievous)
Tsuki -- female, the "rescue pup" (arguably the smartest of the 3)

Love 'em all.  They are a breed bred traditionally to flush out small game, so that Japanese hunters could get it.  They are really smart and very independent, but they are also fiercely loyal.

Great breed.

Peace--


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 7, 2003)

yes, shiba's are very cute dogs!  Love em.

My ridge is a showdog as well.  His pedigree has all champions except 1 on his father's side.  My wife and I aren't very good handlers in the ring, and my dog acts like an idiot when someone else has the lead, so he will be the second in the line without a title, im sure of it.  But we do have some nice ribbons from the few he did manage to capture something.


----------



## tonbo (Jul 7, 2003)

Unfortunately, (or fortunately, I'm not sure which) our two "show quality" dogs are not actual show dogs.  They both have champions in their lines, and are registered with the AKC, but they are listed as "pet quality", i.e., they are ineligible for competition.  Tachi has a slight overbite and had a broken leg as a pup (before we got her), and we bought Taiko with the understanding and commitment that we would not show him.  He is too mischievous to hold still in the ring, anyway.

Ah, well.  I have no time for that sort of thing, anyway.  Got plenty else to do!!

Peace--


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 7, 2003)

i originally wanted a pet quality, but when we got to make initial choices, prior to take home date, the 1 I held was the one I got. I was 3rd of the people picking the pups (13 pups total) and mine was pick of the litter.  They knew I wasn't a handler, but promised I would try.  Every dog that was show quality has died, or had some mishap preventing it from showing more then a couple of times.....mine is the last one......and sorry to say....The champion line stops here!


----------



## tonbo (Jul 7, 2003)

Dude!  Not to get into a dog breeding thread, here, but.....

Have you thought about getting together with another show dog owner and continuing the line?  I'd hate to see good lines go down.....

Peace--


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, I have no doubt we will eventually Stud him out.  Maybe get a new pup out of it.  Who knows.......i'm sure we can sell his 'product' .  If David Crosby can sell his......i'm sure we can sell my dogs!!!!!


----------



## OULobo (Jul 8, 2003)

I have a genuine Appalacian Striped Polecat.

Her given name is Violet, but she is offten referred to as Stinky McFuzzybutt.

Life with a skunk is a true adventure.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 8, 2003)

> Stinky McFuzzybutt.



the names people sometimes give their pets are as bad as they give their spouse...


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *What kind of pets do you guys have or how many?  What pets did you have that were/are very special to you.  Any special stories about them?  (Please, no comments about dogs are dumb or cats taste good or anything unnecessary like that.)
> 
> These are my pets--
> ...



in the US, i have 5 cats... one is really my own cuz he followed me home.. gosh i miss him..

here in the philippines, i have one kitten.

US pets:
Tommy - maine coon (he's so silly.. but smart)
Kitty - calico (last of the cats that came from this rich couple... 19 yrs old and still able to jump and catch birds. she did run into a window screen once lol.)
Michelle - tabby longhair (no balance whatsoever)
Missy - calico (michelle's best friend)
Duffy - smoked persian (she really is a walking hairball... i promise)

Pet in the philippines:
Sapphire aka Sappy - chocolate point siamese (no balance. clueless. silly.. thinks everything is a game.. constantly crashes into things)

deceased pets:
Satchmo - akita (looked like a wolf. gentle creature.. scared all my friends.)
CoCo - german shephard (worst guard dog ever. happily greets strangers... except when it's past midnight.)
Rudolph - mutt (best guard dog. great pairing with CoCo. liked his cage. once jumped on the pizza man making him drop 5 pizza pies)
Cherry - ger
Tubby - tabby longhair (one eyed cat that enjoyed stealing food.)
CoCoa - black shorthair (sweet very overweight cat.. my cat tommy killed him.   oops)


----------



## Shodan (Jul 12, 2003)

Here's a fun topic I can relate to- have had a ton of pets so far in my lifetime- lots of hamsters as kids, but mostly cats.

  When I was born, my parents had two cats- Merry Cat and Sniffles.

  Merry Cat was very loving, cuddly- she was a long-hair tabby and died at the age of 18 from cancer.

  Sniffles was a black and white cat, also very loving- she died at the age of 17 from kidney failure- both cats were strays.

  Next there was Muffy- we got her from a shelter when she was a kitten.  She was great until adult-hood when she went kinda bi-polar on us.....she died at the age of 17 from crabbiness and old age we think!!

  Smokey- this was a stray that came to us in the middle of a storm- he was rehabbed by us thru a terrible bout with pneumonia and died too young when he was hit by car.  Smokey was all gray.

  Noel- a Christmas time stray who had her kittens in our house- the first was still-born, the next three only lived until their eyes opened- we found out all the cats had feline leukemia and so had to have Noel put to sleep as she would have died soon too.

  Still living with my parents are Wolf, Mama Kitty (Missy) and Katie.  Wolf was born next door with the umbilical cord wrapped around his foot- missing a toe, but other than that, doing great at the age of 17 (just turned 17 in June)- most loving, awesome cat we've ever had.

  Missy had her kittens next door to us and carried them to our backyard!!  She had three kittens- one now lives with my friend (the kittens are 7 years old now), we kept the two and raised them with Missy.  Ashley, one of the two remaining kittens died last year of kidney failure- Missy and Katie are doing fine.

  Also growing up, we had a collection of gray squirrels as pets.  First there was Sammy.  I found Sammy as a baby outside my Dad's office- he had fallen from a tree and would not stop following me.  He lived to age 5 and even had a pin in his leg after having jumped from my shoulder one time and broken the leg- vets inserted a tiny pin for him.  

  After Sammy was Dusty- this one fell out of a palm tree and a friend brought him to us- he only lived a few months then went into convulsions and died- very sad.

  Next was the first female squirrel- Indy (short for Indiana)- she was good (as both females were) until adulthood and then latched on to my Mom and nobody could get near her.  The males were always very loving with everyone.  Females are very territorial.  Indy lived for 6 years.

  Finally (for squirrels) there was Cody (aka: Satan!!)- she was soooo mean after reaching adulthood- great as a baby.  She was unique cuz she had a mal-formed jaw and since squirrels teeth never quit growing, Mom had to use an electric file on her teeth every week so they would not grow into her upper jaw.  Cody allowed it, but was pretty cranky about it sometimes.  This squirrel once bit almost all the way thru my thumb- Yikes!!  She was about 7 when she died.

  Currently living with us (myself, husband and 16 month old son) are Jordie, Allie and Kaya.

  Jordie, I found outside of the karate studio one night- he was under the car next to mine and I heard him before I saw him.  He looked as though he was a black cat cuz he was covered in fleas and road grime, but is actually white and orange/tan.  Since there was so much wrong with him (fleas, infected eyes, pneumonia, worms)- the vets didn't give him much hope- but with lots of TLC, repeated baths and a purr box that never quits, he is now the 7 year old sweety we've come to love and adore.  He has had some kidney problems, but they seem to be currenly under control- thank God.  He was originally named River cuz I found him by the river, but re-named him Jordie (like from Star Trek) cuz his eyes, like the character Jordie, had problems- they are fine now.

  Allie cat came to our apartment door and meowed pittifully a few weeks before my b-day a few years ago (in the month of January so it was cold out). My hubby said I could keep her as a b-day present if there was no owner found.  Well- we've had her almost 3 years now and she is a real sweetie too.

 Kaya is the first dog I have ever owned.  I begged for a dog when we moved from our apartment to a  house with a big back yard and located her at my hometown's shelter.  She was one of 9 pups who were severely mal-nourished, dehydrated and abused.  I fell in love with her huge brown lab eyes as soon as I met her and knew she was the one!!  She is part black lab and part Australian shepherd- all black with a white streak on her chest.  She loves to hike with us and it is awesome to have her along whenever we can take her.  Kaya means "stay and never leave" in Eskimo.  Got her when she was 6 months old, she will be 3 years old in September- doing great!

  Have also had countless fish over the years- some of their names were: Sherbert (orange fish), Grover (blue fish), Grunge (sucker fish), Tazz, Bill and Ted, Tigger, and shark.......can't remember any other names.

  Boy- that was a story and a half, eh?!!  A true pet lover at heart!!

:asian: :karate:


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 12, 2003)

> I have a genuine Appalacian Striped Polecat.



  If you're into the polecat thing you are more than welcome to come down and get a few.  The place we just moved into has plenty of them.  They just kinda waddle through the yard as if they own it and I'm not gonna argue with them.


----------



## OULobo (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *If you're into the polecat thing you are more than welcome to come down and get a few.  The place we just moved into has plenty of them.  They just kinda waddle through the yard as if they own it and I'm not gonna argue with them. *



Mine Just waddles around the apartment like she owns the place and bites my toes every chance she gets.  Its definitly easier to negotiate with them when they don't have their scent glands anymore.


----------



## Shodan (Jul 14, 2003)

How on earth did you acquire a polecat in the first place??  :asian: :karate:


----------



## OULobo (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *How on earth did you acquire a polecat in the first place??  :asian: :karate: *



You know how every town has a crazy cat lady. Like on the Simpsons. The really old ugly one with fifty cats, who chain smokes and always wheres a bathrobe and curlers. Well, we have a crazy skunk lady. She is the regional skunk rescue rep and lives with 39 skunks in her house. Nice lady; no curlers or bathrobe; but she'll get you a skunk if you really want one. The little pain is actually my girlfriend's, but that means I get to live with it too. I was going to post a pic, but the pics I have are too high def to upload to the site.


----------



## Shodan (Jul 14, 2003)

Hmmmmm.........interesting- out of curiosity......how long do they live and what do they eat?  Are they good pets?  :asian: :karate:


----------



## OULobo (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Hmmmmm.........interesting- out of curiosity......how long do they live and what do they eat?  Are they good pets?  :asian: :karate: *



Depending on who you ask they live between 6-15 yrs. They eat EVERYTHING: fruits, veggies, meat, carpet, furniture, small children, ect.  We have to keep it on a strict diet because they don't have an off switch for their hunger. They will eat them selves to death and their bodies are really efficient, so all the calories not burned go directly to fat. I have seen a 15lb albino skunk that could bearly walk. It looked like a big white pillow with feet and a nose. 

I personally think it is the worst pet possible. The good news is that they are naturally house broken, but their hunger is their only driving force and it never stops. It constantly searches the apartment for anything to eat. If it can't find anything it goes "digging for grubs" through the carpet. Anything you might think is affection is actually just looking for something to eat. They also have a pounce and bite instinct for anything that resembles a grub or worm, like toes. Finally, they only have one natural predetor (owls, who have no sense of smell) so they aren't scared of anything or anyone. Our skunk will walk up to you, bite your toe  and then turn its butt to you and stare at you (she still thinks she can spray). This has led to this particular skunk learning the ability to fly for short distances (into inanimate objects).


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Depending on who you ask they live between 6-15 yrs. They eat EVERYTHING: fruits, veggies, meat, carpet, furniture, small children, ect.
> 
> Our skunk will walk up to you, bite your toe  and then turn its butt to you and stare at you (she still thinks she can spray). This has led to this particular skunk learning the ability to fly for short distances (into inanimate objects). *



hahahaha. :lol: owww.. that hurts my sore muscles...


----------



## Blindside (Jul 14, 2003)

Here is a picture of our two Burmese.  The one on the left is Chewie and the one on the right is Diva.  Actually their full names are Chewbacca and Divine Melody, but their nicknames fit them so much better.   

I'm actually a dog person, fortunately for me, Chewie acts like he is a dog.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> *Here is a picture of our two Burmese.  *



My wife happened to walk by when I seen this thread and she likes your kitty cats.


----------



## tkdcanada (Jul 15, 2003)

Wow cats are popular!

We have a Golden Retriver (Hunter) and a Leopard Gecko (Cami)


----------



## OULobo (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *I have a genuine Appalacian Striped Polecat.
> 
> Her given name is Violet, but she is offten referred to as Stinky McFuzzybutt.
> ...



Finally I can post pics of the Stinkmyer.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Finally I can post pics of the Stinkmyer. *



Is that actually your pet?


----------



## OULobo (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Is that actually your pet? *



Yep, what's life without THE STINK.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Yep, what's life without THE STINK. *



How in the world do you take care of such a pet?


----------



## OULobo (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *How in the world do you take care of such a pet? *



She's kind of like a cat. She is litter trained and her scent glands were removed. I think she is a little more mischevious than a cat. They eat anything and everything, but they get fat really easy so we have her on a strict diet and that just motivates here to trash the apartment looking for food. Given the choice again I think it would be more trouble than I could put up with, but now I don't have the heart to give her back to the fur farm.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 29, 2003)

I had a neighbor. MaryJo, who had a spotted polecat.  It looks just like a skunk with a black/white checkerboard back instead of a stripe.

Current pets are:

Hershey - black labrador (3rd generation)
Cinnamon - red siberian husky with blue eyes
Lightning - gerbil with lightning blaze on face
Midget - dwarf gerbil
Leo - leopard gecko
Swifty - leopard gecko

Previous pets:

Tiny - gray appaloosa horse
Amber - tan/white basenji (doesn't bark, but yodels and has a gait like a deer)
Stucki - dark grey cat with blue eyes
Sam - yellow labrador
Killer - wild black mink (savage critter)
Max - ferret (husband accidentally ran the car over him)
Sam - ferret
Lucky - ferret
Hershey - black labrador (2 generations)
Several gerbils (21), assorted fish, 2 crabs, five millipedes, and 1 snake 

- Ceicei


----------



## Mithios (Aug 29, 2003)

My pup is named Neo.He is not really a pup 3.5 year's old, But he still act's like one.Rescued him from the pound at 7 week's old. He has been the best pet i have ever been around. Oh he is a lab terrier mix.  MITHIOS


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *She's kind of like a cat. She is litter trained and her scent glands were removed. I think she is a little more mischevious than a cat. They eat anything and everything, but they get fat really easy so we have her on a strict diet and that just motivates here to trash the apartment looking for food. Given the choice again I think it would be more trouble than I could put up with, but now I don't have the heart to give her back to the fur farm. *



Does it bite and stuff like that? How about angry or easy going? Does it like growl at people? I'm so confused about your pet I would just like to know a little about how it treats people or strangers?


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 30, 2003)

> Previous pets:
> 
> crabs



:shrug: 

Ian.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 30, 2003)

Very funnny, Ian.

They were hermit crabs and no, I didn't eat them.

- Ceicei


----------



## OULobo (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Does it bite and stuff like that? How about angry or easy going? Does it like growl at people? I'm so confused about your pet I would just like to know a little about how it treats people or strangers? *



She used to nip a lot and I have a couple of canine tooth scars from when she sunk in because I grabbed her by the scruff of the neck, but she has calmed and now she just nips to play. She pretty young so she does a lot of posturing and stomping to intimidate, but its all for show. She good with strangers. In the apartment she just sniffs strangers, when we are outdoors she usually stays in our arms where she's pretty secure so she lets people pet her and doesn't seem to notice or care. As for negatives I can tell you is that she is very destructive (loves to tear up carpet and the undersides of funiture), very good at getting into things she's not supposed to (like beds and cupboards), very persistant and very food motivated. The positives are the uniqueness, the fact that she is litter trained, the flexible diet and . . .ugh. . .the challenge.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2003)

Man, that sounds like a lot of trouble to go through. :asian:


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Sep 1, 2003)

This is Paulie, my 2.5 year old female






These are Madalyne and Peeper, born April 23rd.





Just Madalyne.





I also have a 4th cat whom I don't have pictures of. She is utterly insane so she resides outside of my residence. She is an orange tabby, her name is 'Tak' and she is a year old.

Some day I fully intend on being the rotten old lady who lives on the corner with 99 cats in her yard and all the youngsters of the neighborhood are afraid to walk by her house.

As far as previous pets go... I have had them all. Dogs, rabbits, lizards, snakes, spiders, fish, birds and a pig. I miss the snakes most of all.


----------



## Abbax8 (Sep 1, 2003)

4 dogs and 1 cat

Rottweiler
Husky/Border Collie mix
2 Shepherd's mix
1 cat

                                             Peace
                                              Dennis


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm the one in the middle.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 1, 2003)

Part 2


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 1, 2003)

Man renegade that dog in your right arm has a huge head. How much does that dog weigh and is it a male?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Man renegade that dog in your right arm has a huge head. How much does that dog weigh and is it a male? *



They are both males. Thor is on my right @ 150 lbs, and Loki is on me left @ 100 lbs.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *They are both males. Thor is on my right @ 150 lbs, and Loki is on me left @ 100 lbs. *



Sheesh! I bet no one uninvited gets in your place.


----------



## pknox (Sep 1, 2003)

Two dogs (one a collie/husky/terrier mix, another a shepard/husky), and one guinea pig.


Previously, we always had a dog when I was growing up (there are two that I can remember -- an english sheepdog and a german shorthaired pointer), we had a cat for quite a while, two rabbits, countless fishes, and I shared a room with my roommate's iguana in college (actually, I guess the iguana shared the room with me!)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Sheesh! I bet no one uninvited gets in your place. *



Even those invited have a hard time getting in  :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Even those invited have a hard time getting in  :rofl: *




I bet.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Sheesh! I bet no one uninvited gets in your place. *



Renegade,
These dogs are bbbiiiggg.  Do you keep them indoors or outside?

- Ceicei


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Renegade,
> These dogs are bbbiiiggg.  Do you keep them indoors or outside?
> 
> - Ceicei *



They stay inside over night. They usually try to take over the bed. This is why I learned Martial Arts, not to protect my life just my bed!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *They stay inside over night. They usually try to take over the bed. This is why I learned Martial Arts, not to protect my life just my bed!!! *


 hahaa I hear you there ~!! our 90# black lab allows me a corner of the bed when she's feeling gracious.. I have woken up sidekicking her off the bed as I reach for the blankets only to find myself  in mid fall from the bed~!!

Beasts I say


----------



## Seig (Sep 2, 2003)

Funny, she moves when I side kick her out of bed.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Funny, she moves when I side kick her out of bed. *



Are you saying that Tess needs to work on  her sidekick or maybe she should brace herself in someway?:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Are you saying that Tess needs to work on  her sidekick or maybe she should brace herself in someway?:rofl: *



I think he meant I move when he kicks me  outta bed *G*

*snickering*


----------



## Seig (Sep 3, 2003)

maybe you should explain to Tess about back up mass or bracing angles.....:rofl:


----------



## Shodan (Sep 3, 2003)

Okay-

  Here are my pets/friends.........

  This is Jordie:


----------



## Shodan (Sep 3, 2003)

And this is Allie.............


----------



## Shodan (Sep 3, 2003)

And this is Kaya.........


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *And this is Kaya......... *



you've got great  looking friends Shodan~!!

Here's my Sadie  she's a punkin *G*


----------



## KenpoMatt (Sep 3, 2003)

I have a 3 1/2 yr old golden retriever named Maggie. She LIVES for chasing tennis balls. I'm convinced she would retriever her self to death if she could only find someone willing to throw the ball for 7 days straight.


----------



## KenpoMatt (Sep 3, 2003)

hey, look at that. I got promoted to MT yellow belt - woohoo!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 3, 2003)

All good pictures.


----------



## Seig (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *you've got great  looking friends Shodan~!!
> 
> Here's my Sadie  she's a punkin *G* *


Oh sure, when she's being cute and adorable, she's yours......:shrug:


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 4, 2003)

> Oh sure, when she's being cute and adorable, she's yours


Tina does the same thing with our son, Logan 

I took my Boxer, Draco to the vet yesterday for a check up.  I'm tellin' ya, if anyone ever breaks into this house he'll get licked to death unless he happens to have a thermometer in his hands..... then he's a dead man.  Took me and a rather portly vets assistant to hold him down for the temp.  He got his shots without a wimper.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 11, 2003)

Here's one of the Stinkmeyer weilding (or at lest crawling on) one of my moro kris. She is vicious with a blade, and not to bad with sharp teeth and a raised tail.


----------

